# Catering Quotes & Budgets



## asubbq (Jan 24, 2009)

I constantly struggle with folks that are shopping for a caterer but refuse to give you a budget range. I can quote them if I have a:

Date
Location
Time
Guest count
Menu
Services required, etc

But, it's next to impossible to be apples to apples with other caterers unless we're all working from the information. Mind you, I've been getting along fine for a number of years I would just like some input from others.

Rob


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Start like the car dealers, quote a low-ball package. Then when they start asking, go into the options. You will get them so confused with prices, they wont remember any.:crazy:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Actually, that makes tons of sense.....I've been getting people wanting to know how much I charge..."um, that would be for what exactly?".......so low ball and have additional options.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Shroom girl
One thing I learned a long time ago, never give a price via phone, you could loose them. I was taught always to say " We can certainly stay within your budget" Another gimmick that always worked was to say " How did you hear of us"? A lot of them would say "Oh from Mrs x , or I attended a function you did" Then you say "Thats how most of our people hear of us ,thats how we advertise by doing a great job" Works every time. You can always build the price up later after you book them at the basics specialy now in the economic time we are in. Ed

Another one I used was What is your price? You come back with "Well do you want a chevy or cadillac? We can get you their both ways depends on how you want to go"'.


----------



## asubbq (Jan 24, 2009)

I typically ask my potential clients to draft a menu based on our offerings, because they have no idea what things cost they usually respond with these elaborate menus they can't afford.

At that point I give them a rough number and ask them if thats where they want to be budget wise, the response is usually no, I had something more like this in mind. From there I try to give them the best options and stay under their anticipated expense which usually secures the job.

From your responses I can see that there is no real magic to this, we all have different strategies...

Thanks for your ideas!

Rob


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

*This is pretty standard for me when discussing any event.*


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Everone has there own methods, I use mine because over the years they have served me well.


----------

